# livraison et confinement ?



## lutegna (11 Avril 2020)

Salut, j'ai commandé un produit sur apple.com et je voulais savoir comment ce passait les livraisons en ce moment ?
Est ce que le livreur respecte les gestes barriere ? 
Si oui comment faire pour la signature ?

merci d'avance


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)

Tout dépends du transporteur, Aplle c'est UPS en priorité, donc pas de problèmes ils continuent à livrer.
Si c'est un autre transporteur ???
La signature ? Ou est le problème tu vas pas embrasser le livreur(se) ni lui serrer la main.


----------



## lutegna (11 Avril 2020)

la c'est dhl  en fait je suis avec une personne malade qui est tres à risque et qui ne doit pas croisé le corona donc j'essaye de faire attention au maximum voir+


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)

-Ah alors DHL sais pas.
-Désolé pour les précautions tu as bien raison alors   
En espérant que tu soit livré au plus tôt donc !


----------



## lutegna (11 Avril 2020)

Oui et surtout sans risque ! Apres ils ont surement l'habitude mais bon ... je me souviens que j'etais livré avec ups avant aussi, bizzar que ce soit dhl


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)

lutegna a dit:


> je me souviens que j'etais livré avec ups avant aussi, bizzar que ce soit dhl




Oui, exact disons bizarre, non, c'est la renégociation des appels d'offres ??? Qui sait ?
En ce qui concerne les précautions tu as tout à fait raison dans le cas d'une personne à risque (j'en fais partie).
En tout cas les livreurs d'AMZ ils t'approchent plus, je me suis fait livrer 4 fois déjà et je peux te dire que les mecs gardent
les distances et même pour l'anecdote cet après-midi donc il m'a dit de ne pas toucher le colis pas avant 3 H parce que il avait était beaucoup manipulé.
Je pense que tout le monde se sent concerné


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2020)

Franchement, je ne pense pas qu'il faille avoir plus peur que ça. Tous les livreurs que j'ai rencontrés font attention, ils ne veulent pas être contaminés non plus. Ensuite, dès que tu as un colis, le plus simple est de passer un coup de lingette nettoyante sur le colis, puis de bien te laver les mains et ensuite tu ouvres le colis et tu t'en débarrasses hors de chez toi si vraiment tu as peur.


----------



## chafpa (11 Avril 2020)

DHL peut-être parce que ton produit vient d'Allemagne ?

Perso, j'ai fais plusieurs achats ces 12 derniers mois et j'ai toujours été livré par UPS (iMac 27", Apple TV 4K, clavier numérique, iPhone 8 ...)


----------



## lutegna (11 Avril 2020)

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai fais, la dernière fois, j'ai découpé le carton dans le jardin et je l'ai mis avec les autres déchets. (mais ça n'était pas du apple, ni de l'informatique)
Pour le produit en lui même, je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de soucis, il doit etre dans la boite depuis un moment quand meme, et il y a le blister
Apres, il faut faire attention à ses vêtements, car si le carton frotte contre, etc..  je désinfecte aussi après
Pour les livraisons jusque la, je n'ai pas eu d'ennui, mais je préfère quand même savoir à quoi m'attendre, plus on communique avant mieux c'est ! J'espère qu'ils vont m'appeler ..
Pour les sorties extérieures, je ne suis pas sortie souvent (2 fois en 1 mois) et pourtant, je rencontre malheureusement sans arrêt des gens qui ne respectent pas les distances/gestes barrière... Le plus affreux avec cette maladie, c'est de devoir dépendre du degrés de connerie des gens que l'on croise pour avoir une chance de survivre !


----------



## Anthony (12 Avril 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> DHL peut-être parce que ton produit vient d'Allemagne ?



La principale plateforme logistique d’Apple, opérée par Syncreon, est située aux Pays-Bas. Nous commandons tous les produits d’Apple depuis des années et des années, nous sommes livrés aussi bien par UPS et DHL que TNT. Cela dépend complètement des circonstances du moment, des taux d’occupation de tel ou tel réseau, Apple possède des contrats avec les trois. Ces derniers temps à Lyon c'est plus souvent UPS que DHL, mais ça va et ça vient.

Dans tous les cas pour répondre à la question originale, on a encore commandé les nouveaux iPad et Mac récemment, dans plusieurs coins de France et de Navarre puisque nous ne sommes pas tous à la rédac en ce moment, sans problèmes particuliers. Comme disait @gwen, les livreurs sont aussi humains que vous, et donc ils font attention. Certains posent le colis par terre et prennent une photo plutôt que de vous faire signer, d'autres vous le donnent de la main à la main mais en tendant le bras, ils essayent de minimiser les contacts.

(Et puis si tu as vraiment peur de la contamination par l'emballage extérieur, tu mets ton colis à l'abri pendant trois semaines, en plus ça t'apprendre à contrôler tes pulsions technophiles. Je suis sûr que ça peut marcher )


----------



## chafpa (12 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> les livreurs sont aussi humains que vous, et donc ils font attention. *Certains posent le colis par terre et prennent une photo* plutôt que de vous faire signer


C'est ainsi que m'a été livré ma dernière commande d'Amazon.


----------



## lutegna (12 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> La principale plateforme logistique d’Apple, opérée par Syncreon, est située aux Pays-Bas. Nous commandons tous les produits d’Apple depuis des années et des années, nous sommes livrés aussi bien par UPS et DHL que TNT. Cela dépend complètement des circonstances du moment, des taux d’occupation de tel ou tel réseau, Apple possède des contrats avec les trois. Ces derniers temps à Lyon c'est plus souvent UPS que DHL, mais ça va et ça vient.
> 
> Dans tous les cas pour répondre à la question originale, on a encore commandé les nouveaux iPad et Mac récemment, dans plusieurs coins de France et de Navarre puisque nous ne sommes pas tous à la rédac en ce moment, sans problèmes particuliers. Comme disait @gwen, les livreurs sont aussi humains que vous, et donc ils font attention. Certains posent le colis par terre et prennent une photo plutôt que de vous faire signer, d'autres vous le donnent de la main à la main mais en tendant le bras, ils essayent de minimiser les contacts.
> 
> (Et puis si tu as vraiment peur de la contamination par l'emballage extérieur, tu mets ton colis à l'abri pendant trois semaines, en plus ça t'apprendre à contrôler tes pulsions technophiles. Je suis sûr que ça peut marcher )



En fait ce n'est pas vraiment mes pulsions téchnophile, c'est juste qu'une personne qui a 90 ans et qui ne peux plus sortir a envie de se divertir un peu, et que malheureusement quand son ipad qui a 10 ans tombe en panne et que c'est le seul appareil qu'elle arrive à utiliser à cause de son handicap, et bien effectivement, il faut repasser une commande... et prendre un risque oui. (donc je penses que c'est normal de ce préoccupé de la securité de la livraison)

Et c'est aussi pour la securité du livreur que je penses à tous ceci, car plusieurs de mes voisins sont infectés, rien ne dit qu'un jour, je ne vais pas l'etre aussi sans le savoir...

Ah oui, j'oubliais aussi, tant qu'il n'y a pas de vaccin, les risques seront les mêmes, confinement ou pas.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Je me suis fait livrer un colis cette semaine et j'ai trouvé la technique de livraison pas mal.
J'ai reçu un code par sms et quand le livreur est arrivé , il m'a demandé ce code et après vérification , il a déposé le colis devant chez moi pour éviter le contact .
J'ai trouver ce procédé pas mal est sécurisant


----------



## lutegna (12 Avril 2020)

Génial comme système en effet !


----------



## moderno31 (13 Avril 2020)

Hello
Je suis passé exclusivement par amazon : livré en temps et en heure ! Heureusement qu'ils sont là, car on ne trouve ces produits précis que j'achète, que sur Internet
J'ai commandé du linge de maison le 2/04 je suis sans nouvelles de ma commande !


----------



## Anthony (13 Avril 2020)

lutegna a dit:


> En fait ce n'est pas vraiment mes pulsions téchnophile



Je vois que le second degré, même avec des smileys, c'est difficile en ce moment.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

moderno31 a dit:


> Hello
> Je suis passé exclusivement par amazon : livré en temps et en heure ! Heureusement qu'ils sont là, car on ne trouve ces produits précis que j'achète, que sur Internet
> J'ai commandé du linge de maison le 2/04 je suis sans nouvelles de ma commande !


Pour Amazon , je pense que c'est fini pour ce genre de commande 
Je cite :
* La justice ordonne à Amazon de limiter son activité. *Le tribunal judiciaire de Nanterre a ordonné mardi à Amazon France d’établir une évaluation des risques inhérents à l’épidémie de Covid-19 sur ses entrepôts. En attendant, l'entreprise doit restreindre son activité "aux seules activités de réception des marchandises, de préparation et d’expédition des commandes de produits alimentaires, d’hygiène et médicaux."


----------



## chafpa (14 Avril 2020)

Pour moi fidèle client de la Guerrière, je vais donc pouvoir économiser


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2020)

Sauf qu'Amazon continue de livrer des livres (plus lentement que d'habitude), j'en ai encore reçu un vendredi dernier (vendredi Saint ! Mon Dieu !   )


----------



## chafpa (14 Avril 2020)

Sauf que le jugement date de ce matin mardi 14 avril 2020 avec application dans les 24 heures et pour une durée de 30 jours .....

- https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/art...le-risque-pour-les-salaries_6036565_3234.html


----------



## lutegna (14 Avril 2020)

Bon ben la livraison, c'est super bien passé, grâce aussi à apple qui a contacté dhl pour avoir des précisions sur la livraison, le livreur à pu livré en tout sécurité et j'ai réceptionné également en toute sécurité.
C'est important aussi de montrer que l'on peut continuer de vivre en respectant la santé de tout le monde


----------

